# House Prices - and Offers? Javea



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

We are in the process of obtaining a mortgage for a Villa in Javea.

We have been researching for 3 years and have seen a lot of prices change, properties selling and sticking.

Our Price range is around €250,000 - €300,000 

I was wondering what kind of offers are being made and accepted.

Whilst Agents are suggesting a norm of 10% below asking price. I was wondering of we could be looking at €400,000 houses and offering 30% less?

TM


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TeeMyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the process of obtaining a mortgage for a Villa in Javea.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

to the forum & to my little bit of paradise  

I'm not a property agent, but I do know that 'sold at' property prices in Jávea have been creeping up recently (over 11% last year) & there actually isn't a whole lot of 'stock', so I'd be surprised tbh if anyone would accept 30% below asking price


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Another thing to consider will be what the bank value the property at, if prices are creeping up and they are that high to begin with it is possible the valuation will be lower than the ticket price and the amount for the loan will take that into consideration.
Basically you wont know until you have sent the property details off to the bank and they come back with their valuation.


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

You Know what they say,If you are not embarrassed at how low your offer is ,it is not low enough


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know the area but you have to do your research. Look at web sites like Fotocasa to see how many properties are on the market. Talk to local people to try to find out how long it has been for sale. Have they reduced etc.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> to the forum & to my little bit of paradise
> 
> I'm not a property agent, but I do know that 'sold at' property prices in Jávea have been creeping up recently (over 11% last year) & there actually isn't a whole lot of 'stock', so I'd be surprised tbh if anyone would accept 30% below asking price


If you find something that's been on the market for a couple of years, then maybe, but like Xabiachica, I would be surprised.

We are looking to buy a villa after Christmas so made a shortlist of our 3 favourites about 6 weeks ago, with intention to view them in October.

2 of the 3 have now been reserved.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Isobella said:


> I don't know the area but you have to do your research. Look at web sites like Fotocasa to see how many properties are on the market. Talk to local people to try to find out how long it has been for sale. Have they reduced etc.


There's a neat little Chrome add-on for Rightmove called Property Tracker. It shows price changes since the time it was listed. If only there was something similar for the Spanish sites. Possibly a project for me for a rainy day.

The lack of sold price information and the fact that the same property can be on different sites at different prices makes it difficult to research to the same level as is possible in the UK.

But research like Isobella recommends is a great idea if you can do it.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking at it from the sellers side. 

We have had people view our house and make an offer of about 30% below asking price saying they cannot afford anywhere near our price. It is most annoying and very time wasting for everyone. 

Our price is in line with what similar houses around here have recently sold for and the agent knows that.

I would say if you can't afford a house don't view it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I would agree with previous posters - look at the kind of property you want in the area you like to get an idea of pricing. You will see a wide range of prices for similar sized properties, of course, but each will have different qualities and extras. There are always chancers and those who have kept the same high price for years and these should be easily apparent. 

My house was valued in 2007 when prices were at their peak here. We then had it on the market for six months but _la crisis had arrived and our plans changed. I am now trying to sell it for 40% below that 2007 figure, in line with the fall experienced across the country. I believe that to be a reasonable price, am prepared to negotiate somewhat, but am not desperate enough to cut another 20-30% off. It would not be worth my while to accept a low offer. I would like to move but I am lucky to be in a situation where I have to move. Any vendor in trouble would likely be leaving a house that has 'special needs', don't you think? If one is that desperate, maybe little or no maintenance has been done for some years and, in my view, a buyer should be very wary. 

When we bought our house, from an Iberia pilot - a respectable family man who continued to live in the area - we arrived to find the 'furniture included' had gone, every light fitting in the ceiling had been cut off leaving bare wires, etc., and that was in good times. We had had a smooth buying operation and a good relationship with the vendors, it had seemed. What might a desperate person leave you to discover, especially if they feel (rightly or wrongly) that they have been cheated on the price?_


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Some good advice here, issued by the UK government three days ago:

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/reducing-risk-with-your-place-in-the-sun

"Spain is beautiful country and a wonderful place to live. But our staff there witness first-hand the devastating effect property-related problems can have, potentially ruining dreams of a life in the sun. We want to help prospective buyers avoid the potential pitfalls."


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

A year or two ago, then yes I would say that you could hit lucky. Now there are still people who want to move, but I doubt that low an offer would be accepted. 

When I bought (2002) offers were not accepted - the sellers price was what they wanted and they would simply wait. 

Davexf


----------



## ChristaT2312 (May 20, 2015)

On our street one house was for sale for 350K, went for 344K. Another two houses for 350K went for 335K.

Another one for 255 went for exactly that.

Basically, if you're buying in a "good area" where stock is low, you'll struggle to go under much. 30%? No way Jose!


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Horlics said:


> If you find something that's been on the market for a couple of years, then maybe, but like Xabiachica, I would be surprised.
> 
> We are looking to buy a villa after Christmas so made a shortlist of our 3 favourites about 6 weeks ago, with intention to view them in October.
> 
> 2 of the 3 have now been reserved.


How have you faired?

Tee


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

ChristaT2312 said:


> On our street one house was for sale for 350K, went for 344K. Another two houses for 350K went for 335K.
> 
> Another one for 255 went for exactly that.
> 
> Basically, if you're buying in a "good area" where stock is low, you'll struggle to go under much. 30%? No way Jose!



hi, is that euros or pounds ?

thanks


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I have been looking along the Costa Blanca South for a couple of months and found that the good properties are selling very well and if we spent time thinking about it we lost out. We have decided on an almost key ready new build. But found that this area is really quite busy with prospective buyers from Scandinavia,Norway and Sweden and there seemed to always be other viewers for every property we went to view. The agents weren't chasing us up and had very little on their books for our taste at our price. They all stated that they have had a very busy year and what's has been around for some time will probally be hanging around for ever? So it's would seem that purchasers here are very aware and aren't will to drop prices hardly or not at all. As matter of fact a lady I know from the gym just put her little villa on the market and got 5000 euros more than her asking price within hours of going on the market. So maybe this just this Costa but seems to me that most will no drop their price unless they are really desperate or there is a problem somewhere along the line. Or maybe if your blessed with exceptional luck!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Madliz said:


> Some good advice here, issued by the UK government three days ago:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/reducing-risk-with-your-place-in-the-sun
> 
> "Spain is beautiful country and a wonderful place to live. But our staff there witness first-hand the devastating effect property-related problems can have, potentially ruining dreams of a life in the sun. We want to help prospective buyers avoid the potential pitfalls."


Really surprised that the Gov are getting into bed with a place in the sun organisation. Doesn't exactly have a great reputation! They are also a property portal, do exhibitions, magazines etc. A highly commercial organisation.


----------



## ChristaT2312 (May 20, 2015)

1664 said:


> hi, is that euros or pounds ?
> 
> thanks



Euros


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

TeeMyob said:


> How have you faired?
> 
> Tee


Since I posted that message we have continued to look and added another 5 to a shortlist, 3 of which have since sold. I now have a list of 5 that we are going to view in January but I would be surprised if all are still there by then. There is one in particular I like and I don't expect it to be available for long.

16 new estate agent offices popped up in Javea last year. I would have thought it was the last thing the area needed, but it is an indication of the increase in activity.

These days, sensibly priced property is selling. There are still some areas where property is moving slowly, but those are the less desirable spots.


----------



## andrea1968 (Feb 27, 2014)

Javea is an extremely buoyant market as far as property is concerned, both buying and renting. We are moving down there next week from Oliva (40 minutes away). Desirable property sells fast, we had a number of viewings arranged but cancelled due to the properties selling (mainly bank properties which are few and far between). We looked at a townhouse that needed minor renovation and had been on the market well over a year, the owner would not budge one euro on the asking price, they will wait for their price. We are going to rent until our UK mortgage is cleared (it is tenanted at present) then sell and go forward as cash buyers. I do the school run to there at the moment and billboards advertising new developments around Javea are springing up all along our route. Maybe because the rental market is so good year round there is no urgency for owners to sell up, they seem to be letting them until they can get the price they want. You see something good, snap it up, because we are local and we can't get an offer in fast enough. The international schools have a great reputation and there is a big expat community there, I presume these are some of the reasons for good property not staying on the market for long. Good luck in your search.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andrea1968 said:


> Javea is an extremely buoyant market as far as property is concerned, both buying and renting. We are moving down there next week from Oliva (40 minutes away). Desirable property sells fast, we had a number of viewings arranged but cancelled due to the properties selling (mainly bank properties which are few and far between). We looked at a townhouse that needed minor renovation and had been on the market well over a year, the owner would not budge one euro on the asking price, they will wait for their price. We are going to rent until our UK mortgage is cleared (it is tenanted at present) then sell and go forward as cash buyers. I do the school run to there at the moment and billboards advertising new developments around Javea are springing up all along our route. Maybe because the rental market is so good year round there is no urgency for owners to sell up, they seem to be letting them until they can get the price they want. You see something good, snap it up, because we are local and we can't get an offer in fast enough. The international schools have a great reputation and there is a big expat community there, I presume these are some of the reasons for good property not staying on the market for long. Good luck in your search.


yes you're absolutely right, the property sales market in Jávea is very buoyant atm  

I imagine these new developments you see aren't actually *in *Jávea though - since no planning permission has been granted for new urbs nor blocks of apartments for something like 4 years, & is highly unlikely to be until the empty unsold properties are sold.


----------



## andrea1968 (Feb 27, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes you're absolutely right, the property sales market in Jávea is very buoyant atm
> 
> I imagine these new developments you see aren't actually *in *Jávea though - since no planning permission has been granted for new urbs nor blocks of apartments for something like 4 years, & is highly unlikely to be until the empty unsold properties are sold.


Yes, I think the new developments may be skirting the edges of Javea. We found it difficult because we have pets, there seems to be plenty of apartments there but few townhouses and reasonably priced villas. Seriously need to win the lottery and go up the mountain!!!!
:fingerscrossed:


----------

